# Neutralize silver and acid solution



## saadat68 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi
I want to solve silver oxide batteries in sulfuric acid (for solving their case) and then leach residue in nitric acid :shock: 

So I want to neutralize these solution before cementing ( for reduce copper consumption )

1- sulfuric acid solution probably with little silver
2- silver nitrate solution 

How I must neutralize them ? with sodium hydroxide or ammonia or...? which is best and good without any silver lost?


----------



## Smack (Oct 30, 2016)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3212&hilit=all+about+silver+button+batteries

Not sure why a person would want to make that much chemical waste.


----------



## saadat68 (Oct 31, 2016)

Smack said:


> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3212&hilit=all+about+silver+button+batteries
> 
> Not sure why a person would want to make that much chemical waste.



I think it is better and I want do it :shock: 

But how ?


----------



## Smack (Oct 31, 2016)

How many kg. do you have?


----------



## saadat68 (Nov 2, 2016)

Smack said:


> How many kg. do you have?


Forget it
I think it is not good choice


----------

